# Site General > Site Info >  So How Many Actually Use The Front (Home) Page?

## MasonC2K

So with all the talk about "distracting" or "unwanted" posts showing up on the home page I was wondering how often people actually use it. I rarely do. I have the site bookmarked on the main forum page. But I know I am not everyone.  :Smile: 

When I see the site come up in search results it's almost always on a forum page or post. I have to search specific for the site to get the main page as the point of entry. So I am just curious what the usage of that page is and how often is it the main entry point to the site?

Thanks.

----------


## Kethith

I use the home page as my landing page, but I havent seen any posts that i considered distracting or unwanted. I like that people have a bit of fun here and connect. I havent seen it get in the way of important topics or interfere with the function of the forums in any way.

----------


## wnateg

Yes, but anyway, that's been resolved; posts in the game forum don't show up on the homepage.

How else would I be able to see new posts?

----------


## ladywhipple02

Been here almost 15 years, and I still use the front page as the landing page lol - I like to see the new threads first, personally, and then jump into the individual forums if needed. Just my personal preference and the way I've always used the page.

----------


## Valyndris

I use the home page as my landing page also. I like to see all the new posts no matter what section it's from. I'm glad there has been a game section added that doesn't show up on the home page as I am addicted to forums games and they no longer distract from the reptile related stuff.  :Smile:

----------


## sur3fir3

I use the "New Posts" section more than the homepage

----------


## rlditmars

I land on the Home page, always have, which allows me to see what's new at first glance. Then I go where I need from there. I know I won't win a popularity contest for saying so. but I am glad to see the games relegated to their own space.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-06-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I always land on the Home page too...I check for "distress calls" that need some immediate help, & for things that interest me, & what's new.

I think the changes made for "Games" make total sense...it helps our staff, & those of us who enjoy them still can...it's a "win-win" IMO.

----------

_rlditmars_ (09-06-2019)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

I use the home page 90% of the time, if I see lots of posts there, I may use 'new posts' button. I think the two or three times I've used the forum listing page was just to find a specific forum to post in but not to look for posts.
The gaming and other off topic posts didn't bother me or take up too much space IMO. It's nice to see it's an active community where people connect on other things besides the typical 'what morph is this' and 'omg I think my ball is sick' posts.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-06-2019),_jmcrook_ (09-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-06-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

I only use TapaTalk so never even see the front page ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

LyraIsGray (06-01-2020)

----------


## MasonC2K

Thanks for the response. I only frequent certain forums so I specifically drill into them to see what is new. The home page has everything new and a lot are in forums I don't care about.

----------


## Bogertophis

I think that's another reason why I like the home page...I have no personal interest in keeping giant constrictors, for example...but that doesn't mean I don't want 
to know what's going on with them.  Specific forums narrow your focus, but I don't actually want a narrow focus most of the time.

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

Unless I am in a hurry or trying to search/post something specific, I always glance down through all of the recent posts on the homepage, which is very useful for authors and readers alike. For instance; I would assume that myself and most others probably would have never even seen this post (and a lot of other posts) if it wasn't for the homepage...

----------

